# Crossmyloof Yeast



## wide eyed and legless (28/6/18)

Bought quite a few packets of Crossmyloof yeast, English Ale, Kolsch, American Pale ale and California Common.
Have been impressed with the English Ale yeast completed two brews now, the American Pale yeast I pitched on Tuesday at 2.00 pm OG 1,070 Thursday 9.am took a reading down to 1,018 never expected that. What I have read about the English Ale yeast has lived up to expectations and the Kolsch is supposedly a real ball tearer looking forward to trying that on my next brew.


----------



## patto (28/6/18)

I buy my hops from them, I’ve seen the yeast but never tried it. Next time I order I’ll grab some


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/6/18)

I have bought a couple of loads of hops now and Steve told me he was sending a lot of hops to Japan, how do you get around the home brew laws over there or is it to hard for them to police?


----------



## patto (28/6/18)

There are a few home brew stores here. They have a disclaimer saying it is up to the customer to ensure the alcohol content isn't over 1%
From what i've heard, it is an old outdated law which they realize is near impossible to police. As long as you don't sell it...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/6/18)

patto said:


> There are a few home brew stores here. They have a disclaimer saying it is up to the customer to ensure the alcohol content isn't over 1%
> From what i've heard, it is an old outdated law which they realize is near impossible to police. As long as you don't sell it...


Patto how do you go on with the malt ingredients, are they easy to get hold of, and do they have similar laws for rice wine? I can't much see the point in having a law which is nigh impossible to uphold.


----------



## patto (28/6/18)

I can get Crisp, Weyermann and Durst malts. There is an American guy who opened on online shop on the mainland which has been a life saver really.
He also stocks Whitelabs yeast.
themaltshop.biz is his store.

Not sure about rice wine and the laws applying to it.


----------

